# Travel coders needed immediately



## Kisha (Sep 19, 2013)

Positions require travel and facility outpatient coding experience; surgery and emergency

(3) San Francisco, CA, (2) LA, CA, (1) Houston, TX, (1) Albuquerque, NM, 
(1) Columbus, OH

We also have over (20) inpatient facility coding positions; remote and travel.  Travel destinations: (3) Manhattan, NY, (5) San Francisco, CA, (7) LA, CA, (2) Columbus, OH

EMAIL RESUME: KISHA.CARTER26@GMAIL.COM
VERY REPUTABLE COMPANY


----------



## paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com (Oct 28, 2013)

*HCC coding*

I am certified coder from india. I have more intrest do this job. Please contact me paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com


----------

